# Daily digest



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't been receiving my digest
This week. I have received it for years, and it's the first thing I read every morning. My days just aren't normal without my favorite knitting read. I am recently widowed and my knitting has been my savior. Please fix the problem. Thank u so much.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd like to continue getting KP in the Daily Digest form, please. Nothing showed up today, 4/14/2022.


----------



## sallystitt13 (9 mo ago)

I received an email on Monday asking if I wanted to subscribe to the new format of Knitting Paradise. I said yes and thought I would
get a email yesterday with the update Knitting Paradise. I hope I am still on your mailing list. Can you confirm if I am or is there something else I
have to do to get the Knitting Paradise daily emails?


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

If you are a member, the administrator said you will be receiving your regular kp email as quickly as possible. It’s just going to take a short time, because they can only send out a few new emails daily so that the emails won’t be mistaken as spam. Give it time. You will eventually receiving your daily email as before.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi pjcoldren. The administrator said that everyone Will eventually start receiving regular kp emails daily but it will take time because if she uploaded all member emails at once, it would show up as spam. Its just going to take a little time / she thinks she can get everyones emails into the system within a week or two. 😄


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Please be patient. Administrator said she has to roll out the member email list slowly or the computer would mistake the kp emails as spam. It just going to take a little time. 😁


----------



## Jeanniewixon (Feb 24, 2014)

Please send knitting paradise to my e-mail address


----------



## amundson3 (Apr 4, 2013)

Please send daily KP to me. Thank you.


----------



## pallamby (9 mo ago)

Please send daily


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

amundson3 said:


> Please send daily KP to me. Thank you.


Read, and be patient: Daily Digest / Newsletter


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pallamby said:


> Please send daily


Read, and be patient: Daily Digest / Newsletter


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeanniewixon said:


> Please send knitting paradise to my e-mail address


Please, have patience and read: Daily Digest / Newsletter


----------



## hryust (Sep 16, 2012)

Please send knitting paradise to my email daily.


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

Please send the daily knitting paradise to my e-mail address.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Knancy said:


> Please send the daily knitting paradise to my e-mail address.


I wouldn’t put your email out here on an open forum. You can edit it by pressing on the 3 dots at the top right of your message and choosing Edit.


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

Please send the Digest to me again.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Admin says that you will receive your digest. They just need some time as they have begun sending out the new digest incrementally. You might want to check your spam now and again as it looks different now and your email provider may not recognize it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hryust said:


> Please send knitting paradise to my email daily.


I guess you haven’t read this yet: Daily Digest / Newsletter Reminder
Be patient. It’s coming … soonish.
While waiting, you might like to read the replies of the Admin team: https://www.knittingparadise.com/search/5813/
They - Glenda and Cricket - are answering questions and explaining everything about the revamped KP on this topic: Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!


Have fun exploring!!!


----------



## missbronx (Dec 9, 2011)

It is being sent to an email I never use. I love the forum but am becoming very frustrated! I hate the thought of losing all my bookmarks on top of not getting all the wonderful info from other KP members.


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

You can change your email. Click avatar, go to account settings and click the word “change” next to your email.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I think a little patience is needed as the daily digest is being sent out gradually , it will eventually get back to you , mine started back sometime at the end of last week , have to say that's changed too


----------



## kermodi (Oct 14, 2014)

Please put me on the list to received the Digest again - I really miss it! 
Thank you!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a new e mail address how do i change this.
Nina weddle tullis


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

Please see this thread:








Daily Digest / Newsletter


Hello KPers! The newsletter will slowly be sent out gradually to all members over the coming weeks. We could not send it to everyone at the same time because it would trigger your email provider as spam and block them. We are working toward adding more of you every week so please be patient...




www.knittingparadise.com


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> I have a new e mail address how do i change this.
> Nina weddle tullis


Click on your avatar 


Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> *I have a new e mail address how do i change this*.
> Nina weddle tullis


➡ Click on your avatar (in your case, that’s the box with the big N).
➡ Click on Account Settings. 
➡ Scroll down to click on the word Change next to your email address. 
➡ DON’T FORGET TO SCROLL DOWN TO CLICK ON *SAVE*!!! Or it’s not done.


----------



## Nikki McMains (Dec 29, 2017)

I've been getting a very edited version. About 5 or 6 paragraphs. I sure do miss the good ol' days (like a month ago).


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Carla584167 said:


> If you are a member, the administrator said you will be receiving your regular kp email as quickly as possible. It’s just going to take a short time, because they can only send out a few new emails daily so that the emails won’t be mistaken as spam. Give it time. You will eventually receiving your daily email as before.


Carla, the last one I received was Apr. 8th, it is now May 6th, am I still to wait ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

B4 said:


> Carla, the last one I received was Apr. 8th, it is now May 6th, am I still to wait ?


The person who can answer that is Admin. Have you sent a PM (conversation in the new parlance) to Admin? Try it! Unlike the old KP, this one has a VERY responsive Admin TEAM! (OK, weekends off, but on the ball during working hours.)


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

barbarascarboro said:


> I haven't been receiving my digest
> This week. I have received it for years, and it's the first thing I read every morning. My days just aren't normal without my favorite knitting read. I am recently widowed and my knitting has been my savior. Please fix the problem. Thank u so much.


I can't get it either. Not even an email. I miss it much.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I really do miss getting the digest daily, and hope to start to get it soon. ❤


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

Why is it when something is working well someone changes it, I've seen businesses go under because they thought they could make it better when the old worked very well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hobbyknit said:


> Why is it when something is working well someone changes it, I've seen businesses go under because they thought they could make it better when the old worked very well.


It wasn’t change fir the sake of change. The old, outdated, system that hosted KP was very broken, patched beyond belief, and then SOLD to new owners. Unlike before, the current owners HAVE staff to monitor and answer users’ questions. OK, so there’s not usually any Admin on duty on weekends, but Mike or one of his coworkers is VERY present the rest of the week.
Just because we users couldn’t SEE how broken things were doesn’t mean anything. Were we technologically educated enough, we might have understood. We use, but cannot fathom 99% of the underpinnings of such a forum or any of the other websites we ‘visit’.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

barbarascarboro said:


> I haven't been receiving my digest
> This week. I have received it for years, and it's the first thing I read every morning. My days just aren't normal without my favorite knitting read. I am recently widowed and my knitting has been my savior. Please fix the problem. Thank u so much.


I am the same. Have never received the new site. I've not reported it, because someone forwarded me a few of them and I really don't care for the change in it.


----------



## Carol9 (Dec 5, 2013)

I really miss my old knitting Paradise. It was on yellow background had it for years loved it, this new
is just not the same,


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Carol9 said:


> I really miss my old knitting Paradise. It was on yellow background had it for years loved it, this new
> is just not the same,


What is the same is the population. Think of it as the same gang in a new clubhouse. The more often we use it, the more comfortable we become with the new format.


----------



## Peggylunt (9 mo ago)

barbarascarboro said:


> I haven't been receiving my digest
> This week. I have received it for years, and it's the first thing I read every morning. My days just aren't normal without my favorite knitting read. I am recently widowed and my knitting has been my savior. Please fix the problem. Thank u so much.


----------

